# Gtr drag car ready for USC



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

http://







[/IMG]

http://







[/IMG]
http://







[/IMG]


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

looks great man,get up some videos when u can


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Great looking :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

How did USC go. Got any vids of it


----------

